# Mitsubishi Evolution 5



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

Some of you may know we set up a competition to have their car photographed by myself. Here's the thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129623

The winner, Rilla, is on the Isle of Man, which is a tad far from me, so we are postponing the shoot till early next year when it is more convenient for the both of us.

However, I was giving permission by Whizzer to shoot some of the other cars that came very close to winning.

Yesterday I met up with Elliot (Big Ells) to shoot his Evo 5.

Firstly, got to say this car is in mint condition! For a 10yr old car, its in better condition than some cars barely a year old! Elliot's a top guy, and looks after this car EXTREMELY well.

I've always loved the 'classic' evos, and this car is a very impressive piece of kit, so hopefully my photos do it justice!!

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









I hope you guys like them, we did A LOT of scouting for locations, so hopefully it was worth it.

Thanks again Elliot for a great day, hope you enjoyed it!

Oh....and thanks for taking me for my first Nandos experience! 

I am still learning, so I open to comments and criticism (as long as it's contrustive!! )


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

AWSOME!!!!! Did the engine bay shots come out ok?


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

Not too bad, I think I should have done better to be honest, but I've never been anything special when it comes to engine bay shots.

I'll get what I've got of the engine, and a few more up in a tic


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

The car looks mint very well looked after. Makes me miss my old Evo 5 more and more. Fantastic pictures loving your work can't wait to see more:thumb: :wave:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Here's some of my high defenition static awsomness shots


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

like the motion shots ( not sure on the purple in the last one - desat?)

any shots with the rig still in?


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

HAHA! LMFAO!

They're awesome!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice set. 

Bret


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

Did you get any out-take shots with the rig on?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Shadowness said:


> Did you get any out-take shots with the rig on?


None of the whole rig! Just this one as it looks like i have a crazy side exhaust


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great photos. I like the 'on set' pics too.

Chris.


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

Couple more:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Found a pic of the rig i took on my phone


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great shots there - any chance of a brief "how to" on getting the selective colour against b&w background using P/Shop?


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

ah Dan they are mint m8, i really cant wait till next year now, wish i was a bit closer so I could get mine done sooner!!.

I will give you a ring hopefully this week comming to sort out with you the when/wheres and howfor's etc. 

Great shots!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Crackin' pics dude. However this one is SERIOUSLY crying out for a caption contest...



Big Ells said:


> Found a pic of the rig i took on my phone


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome shots!  very nice work.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Dan where are the rest of the pics? Your slacking man!


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesoem to see your light set up!! how much did the lights and power set up cost? love no 3.


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

stink said:


> Awesoem to see your light set up!! how much did the lights and power set up cost? love no 3.


They were about 700 euros I think 



Big Ells said:


> Dan where are the rest of the pics? Your slacking man!


Hey Elliot, apologies for the delay.



















I may have some more too.

What's the best way yo get these photos to you? If I email you them all I will have to do a separate email for each photo due to the size, and it will take forever!
I may zip them in a folder and put them on rapidshare or something like that. Sound ok?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I really like those 2 shots fella, looks great. Yea either or. If you need it my email addy is [email protected]


----------

